# I`ve been listening to proper music today...



## bradleymarky

The Jam
Alison Moyet.
Transvision vamp.
The police.
Kate Bush...didnt think i`d ever say that in public.....I LOVE KATE BUSH 

All you 40 odd year old guys agree


----------



## S63

All great music apart from Transvision Tramp who I've never heard of.

Maybe because I'm a lot older than 40.


----------



## muzzer

S63 said:


> All great music apart from Transvision Tramp who I've never heard of.
> 
> Maybe because I'm a lot older than 40.


Oooff....Wendy James was a hottie back in the day


----------



## bradleymarky

S63 said:


> All great music apart from Transvision Tramp who I've never heard of.
> 
> Maybe because I'm a lot older than 40.


I didnt like transvisions vamp songs i like her...

Watch this


----------



## Naddy37

muzzer42 said:


> Oooff....Wendy James was a hottie back in the day


Hell yeah......:argie:

Got their album on tape somewhere, yes, good old original tape...


----------



## muzzer

neilos said:


> Hell yeah......:argie:
> 
> Got their album on tape somewhere, yes, good old original tape...


A friend made me go see them years ago, i didn't want to go to be fair, and we ended up down at the front of the stage, Wendy had a straight white dress on and when i looked up, she was commando


----------



## Geordieexile

Had a poster of Wendy James as a teenager.

The Jam were great, still listen to them in the car quite a bit. Paul Weller usually still plays Jam tracks in his live shows and always encores with A Town Called Malice.

He's touring again this year and well worth a watch.


----------



## Geordieexile

muzzer42 said:


> A friend made me go see them years ago, i didn't want to go to be fair, and we ended up down at the front of the stage, Wendy had a straight white dress on and when i looked up, she was commando


You have no idea of the envy I feel right now :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve got Town called malice as my ring tone.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah I like them all, apart from the Police("walking On The Moon" I can accept). Alison Moyet I have known for years, she's one of my mum's friends. Kate Bush I like her weirdness. Transvision Vamp I like "I want Your Love" and obviously she's kinda hot&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## R0B

Wendy James is still doing some okay stuff and is still quite hot at 49


----------



## Kerr

Geordieexile said:


> Had a poster of Wendy James as a teenager.
> 
> The Jam were great, still listen to them in the car quite a bit. Paul Weller usually still plays Jam tracks in his live shows and always encores with A Town Called Malice.
> 
> He's touring again this year and well worth a watch.


When he played Aberdeen a few years back he refused to do Jam tracks.

He was furious when the crowd demanded them.


----------



## nbray67

80's music is what I grew up with, a very iconic era.

Kate bush was kooky but brilliant. Wendy James, well, who wouldn't?


----------



## pajd

bradleymarky said:


> The Jam
> Alison Moyet.
> Transvision vamp.
> The police.
> Kate Bush...didnt think i`d ever say that in public.....I LOVE KATE BUSH
> 
> All you 40 odd year old guys agree


I turned 40 in Feb and dont listen to anything like that. I still listen to old skool rave. Its all I ever play in my car


----------



## MDC250

I've just been downloading some classic trance/dance anthems from back in the day. Got to liven up R4 for when I'm back commuting to work


----------



## transtek

45 here, so yep, I saw Transvision Vamp in the late eighties, along with the Darling Buds (4 times!), the Wonderstuff, Wedding Present, Jesus and Mary Chain, etc..
Like you said, proper music!


----------



## Shiny

transtek said:


> 45 here, so yep, I saw Transvision Vamp in the late eighties, along with the Darling Buds (4 times!), the Wonderstuff, Wedding Present, Jesus and Mary Chain, etc..
> Like you said, proper music!


Andrea from the Darling Buds was a fitty back in the 80's too :argie:

Best era ever late 80's/early 90's, we may have even been at the same gigs! Wedding Present, Stone Roses, Sonic Youth, Mudhoney, Dinosaur Jr, My Bloody Valentine, Telescopes, Inspiral Carpets, All About Eve, the Mission, Pixies, Family Cat, New Model Army...the list goes on.

Best gig out of all them was My Bloody Valentine, pure eargasm.


----------



## transtek

Shiny said:


> Andrea from the Darling Buds was a fitty back in the 80's too :argie:
> 
> Best era ever late 80's/early 90's, we may have even been at the same gigs! Wedding Present, Stone Roses, Sonic Youth, Mudhoney, Dinosaur Jr, My Bloody Valentine, Telescopes, Inspiral Carpets, All About Eve, the Mission, Pixies, Family Cat, New Model Army...the list goes on.
> 
> Best gig out of all them was My Bloody Valentine, pure eargasm.


Still got my cassettes of My Bloody Valentine from back then and they still work! 
Most of the gigs I saw were in Nottingham:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Ah, mine were all at Bristol, Oxford and occasionally Swindon.

A couple of years back i retrieved all my tapes from my parent's loft and now have them up on the beams in the garage.


----------



## John74

Been looking up some of my favorite bands/singers on YouTube lately. 

Garbage
The KLF
Meredith Brooks
Tatu
Alanis Morissette
Anistacia

To name just a few , not downloaded any new music for a year or two. I must be getting old and to set in my ways lol.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

John74 said:


> Been looking up some of my favorite bands/singers on YouTube lately.
> 
> Garbage
> The KLF
> Meredith Brooks
> Tatu
> Alanis Morissette
> Anistacia
> 
> To name just a few , not downloaded any new music for a year or two. I must be getting old and to set in my ways lol.


KLF, geezus, didn't they burn a million quid?

What Time Is Love was good (the original instrumental version not the shat in the charts) massive in the Acid House days.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Need to go just a little bit further back for the really good stuff
Cure
Souxsie and the Banshees
Killing Joke
Mission
Sisters of Mercy
Cult


----------



## Kimo

My dad was on top of the pops back in the day with his band -.-


----------



## Juke_Fan

What band was that?


----------



## Kimo

Juke_Fan said:


> What band was that?


They were called 'pinkertons assorted colours' lmao


----------



## Juke_Fan

New one on me.


----------



## President Swirl

Cradle of filth for me recently, with a healthy dollop of Devin Townsend.


----------



## James_R

Jesus Jones (late 80's)

Saw them at Rock City Nottingham
Very original music at the time.


----------

